# Viewty mobile phone? Would you recc it?



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a Viewty phone? It's my birthday soon & was wanting a new phone but as I'm on PAYG the phone I would really like is too expensive (£300+!!)

If you have got one is it easy to use, what don't you like about it etc


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

I had a Viewty and LOVED it! Was a little fiddly to start with but once you got the hang of it it was a doddle...

I upgraded recently to the Samsung Tocco Ultra, and honestly I wish I had just stuck with the Viewty. There really wasn't anything about it that I didn't like, other than it is a little chunky. However, I also found it to be one of the most sturdy phones I have had. It still looked pretty much brand new when I sent it off to Envirofone.

HTH..

x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Just to balance things out..I had one and couldn't wait to get rid of it, had a good camera though!

xx


----------

